# 6'2" on a 2006 Spec P.2?



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am thinking of picking up a 2006 specialized P.2 to start getting into more urban/jump type of riding. I have always had more XC-AM style bikes, and have never been on a BMX/Urban/Jump bike. I have no idea about sizing for jump bikes. Would the P2 be a good fit? (I don't think the "get on and ride it to see how it feels" method will work b/c I will prob think all of these bikes feel small)

Here is the bike setup:
Frame: P2 long set up as SS
Fork: Dirt Jam Pro
Cranks: Eastern
Rear brake: Hayes Sole
Front Wheel: Mavic 223
Rear Wheel: DT Swiss e540 with DMR revolver hub
Tires: Maxxis Holy Rollers

My stats:
Height: 6-2
Weight: 185#

Thanks for your help
~Kirby


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

mkirby258 said:


> I am thinking of picking up a 2006 specialized P.2 to start getting into more urban/jump type of riding. I have always had more XC-AM style bikes, and have never been on a BMX/Urban/Jump bike. I have no idea about sizing for jump bikes. Would the P2 be a good fit? (I don't think the "get on and ride it to see how it feels" method will work b/c I will prob think all of these bikes feel small)
> 
> Here is the bike setup:
> Frame: P2 long set up as SS
> ...


Yes, the size Long will be fine for you. I'm 6'1".

I have a Dirt Jam Pro fork on my old DJ bike, a 2005/06 DK Xenia. The fork has air in one side and coil on the other. It did have a bit of a harsh top out problem. Like when you the front wheel off the ground the fork rebounds out with a 'kunnnnggg.' I changed the fork oil to heavier weight fork oil and it helped. But, it actually didn't affect the riding at all. Despite it not being the coolest fork, it lasted really well. I still ride it. The half air / half coil thing actually works pretty well for all around riding. It even feels better on xc trails than the more expensive Manitou Gold Label dual-coil stiff spring fork that is more 'pure dj.' You may find the bike heavy compared to xc bikes you're used to. That doesn't matter so much for jumping. It'll feel stable and solid.

Here's a random pic of an 06 P2 from the internet:


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

cmc4130 said:


> Yes, the size Long will be fine for you. I'm 6'1".
> 
> You may find the bike heavy compared to xc bikes you're used to. That doesn't matter so much for jumping. It'll feel stable and solid.


Thanks for your thoughts! I will go ahead and make the guy an offer. It is currently set up as a SS, so I don't think I will be using it for too much rather than jumping/urban type stuff. I am not too worried about weight... my current bike is 33 lbs.

Thanks again
~Kirby


----------



## jbourne84 (Apr 8, 2010)

for what its worth I'm about 6' even and have a 2006 P3 size L, i think its a good fit for me. As i recall, the 2006 was the last year they had two sizes, and the following year was one size in between the previous two. So the 2006 L size is actually slightly larger than most newer P bikes.

BTW I am currently looking to sell my 2006 P3 and trying to figure where to price it. If you dont mind me asking, what price range is it going for or what are you looking to pay? private message if you prefer.


----------



## mkirby258 (Feb 27, 2008)

jbourne84 said:


> BTW I am currently looking to sell my 2006 P3 and trying to figure where to price it. If you dont mind me asking, what price range is it going for or what are you looking to pay? private message if you prefer.


PM sent


----------



## While At Rome (Apr 25, 2011)

im 6'2 and i ride a 2010 p1 single speed DJ just fine. Typically ride a large size bike. Keep in single speed if you only plan on DJ, less things to break the better.


----------

